# Project 1992 Nissan Sentra SE!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I've started on my wife's Sentra...here are my mods so far next will be....

OPTIMA Red Top Deep Cycle Battery. 

New Black Paint Job. 

Full STILLEN Body Kit(Aero Front Spoiler, Side Skirts & Rear Valence). 

New 35% Window Tint. 

New Rims.

Red/Black Carbon Fiber Dash Kit.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/puresentra


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the new black paint will look better with the interior than the original color.

Where did you get those seat covers from? I'm looking for red/black rear seat covers to match my "Wet Okole" front seat covers.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *I think the new black paint will look better with the interior than the original color.
> 
> Where did you get those seat covers from? I'm looking for red/black rear seat covers to match my "Wet Okole" front seat covers. *



http://amdxauto.com/category.html;$sessionid$R5EUB4QAAALGTTZENUEZPQWPERWRJPX0?UCIDs=1076729


----------

